# Here's the Real Question...



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 6, 2013)

If you could ask...

Hiram King of Iseral, Hiram King of Tyre, or Hiram Abiff

...ONE Question...

What would you ask???



​


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd ask why you mispelled "Tyre".  :lol: and who was "Hiram, King of England"? :confused1:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 7, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I'd ask why you mispelled "Tyre".  :lol: and who was "Hiram, King of England"? :confused1:



Yeah I am confused too...


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, there is Aethelstan, King of the English and over-King of Britain.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 7, 2013)

Was he a Mason?


----------



## scialytic (Oct 7, 2013)

Surely, Edwin was...


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 7, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Was he a Mason?


You're funny, Bill.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 8, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Was he a Mason?



Aethelstan conquered York (Yorvik) and the York legend holds that the first Masonic constitution was composed there under his reign.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 8, 2013)

BryanMaloney said:


> Aethelstan conquered York (Yorvik) and the York legend holds that the first Masonic constitution was composed there under his reign.


As per the Regius Manuscript...


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Oct 8, 2013)

"You know those guys, J....a, J....o, and J.....m?"


----------



## brother josh (Oct 8, 2013)

From whence he came


My Freemasonry HD


----------

